
Elon Musk's big battery brings reality crashing into a post-truth world - hownottowrite
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/jul/07/elon-musks-big-battery-brings-reality-crashing-into-a-post-truth-world?CMP=fb_gu
======
thsowers
Previous discussion on this topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14723853](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14723853)

------
quickthrower
I'm sure that was posted earlier today.

~~~
catshirt
you can breath some value into your comment by adding a link to the previous
discussion. else just flag.

~~~
quickthrower
Sorry I was on mobile so not easy. Point taken.

